# UDS plans needed



## jnstrom (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone have some good plans? or know where I can find some.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a good place to start

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18862


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18862

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bg34...eature=related


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a great tutorial from a different sight:

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/sh...ht=redneck+uds


----------



## rw willy (Feb 11, 2009)

look at DDave's UDS 1.0a thread in the Charcoal section.
Good stuff and read all uds stuff, write down good ideas and go fdor it.
Worked for me, good luck


----------



## ddave (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you.  But most of the information I used came from the link BandCollector posted.  Was done by a guy going by the username of Norcoredneck.  Looks like he is a member here but hasn't posted in a long time.

That, and I asked BBQ Bubba quite a few questions along the way.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## dbarnett66 (Feb 12, 2009)

It wasn't that long ago that I pestered a group of people on this board with endless questions. Problem is, that I few a few more to ask.

Here is a link with my build complete with pics. EDIT: I don't know what happened but this thread was over 4 pages long and dang near 40 pictures. It has been pruned to 2 pages long.) Bummer :(

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=decided


----------



## ddave (Feb 12, 2009)

Anything that you added to the thread between 10-10-2008 and the time the forum came back up would have been lost in the restore.

Dave


----------



## dbarnett66 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh.... that explains it. Well here is a link to my Smugmug site with pictures and no narration.

http://dbarnett.smugmug.com/gallery/...28537579_mvvh2


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep.. Norco will know anything you need to know about building one. He is a good guy.


----------

